# Renderer failed to init!!! cannot create EGL context

## Bruce1313

Hi, everyone, currently i am developing OPENGL application on gentoo minimal 4.14.65 kernel and amd64. I an facing issue related to opengl EGL content creation. If any can help this bug. it would be great. i am putting my logs here. This application works perfectly in gentoo 4.9.95 kernel version. But after updating kernel version i got this error in my application and also dkms packages.

Thanks you.

```
[2018-09-20 07:23:16.588] [opengl] [info] using card: /dev/dri/card0.

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.592] [opengl] [info] ignoring unused connector 42.

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.626] [opengl] [info] ignoring unused connector 44.

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.752] [opengl] [info] %-------- Configuring EGL context settings -------- %

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.755] [opengl] [info] EGL major/minor: 1.5.

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.758] [opengl] [info] EGL Version: (1.5 (DRI2)).

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.760] [opengl] [info] EGL Vendor: (Mesa Project).

[2018-09-20 07:23:16.764] [hyperflow] [error] [EGL]: Renderer failed to init!!! cannot create EGL context
```

this is my code

```
   auto gl_logger = spd::get("opengl");

   gl_logger->info("{:^30}", "%-------- Configuring EGL context settings -------- %");

   gl_logger->info("EGL major/minor: {0}.{1}.", major, minor);

   gl_logger->info("EGL Version: ({0}).", eglQueryString(this->display, EGL_VERSION));

   gl_logger->info("EGL Vendor: ({0}).", eglQueryString(this->display, EGL_VENDOR));

   gl_logger->debug("EGL extensions: [ {0} ].", eglQueryString(this->display, EGL_EXTENSIONS));

   

   if (!eglBindAPI(EGL_OPENGL_API))

      throw EGLException("cannot bind OpenGL API");

   b = eglChooseConfig(this->display, conf_att, &this->config, 1, &n);

   if (!b || n != 1)

      throw EGLException("cannot find suitable EGL config");

   this->context = eglCreateContext(this->display, this->config, EGL_NO_CONTEXT, ctx_att);

   if (!this->context)

      throw EGLException("cannot create EGL context");

```

Swapped the bug tags around the first block out for code tags, as the former are for linking to bugs, not presenting what might appear to be buggy behavior.  Also dropped the size ( 18 ) tags from inside the second block, as they have no effect inside of code tags. -- desultory

----------

## Chewi

I don't know exactly what hardware you have but if there is more than one card under /dev/dri, the order may be random. This is true on my ARM system and I worked around it by making one driver built-in and the other driver a module.

If that doesn't help, I would take a look at the kmscube source as this is a minimal example of how to do this correctly.

----------

## Bruce1313

thanks @Chewi for your replay. i am using only one card to run my application. What are the reasons like to it is running perfectly in gentoo kernel 4.9.95 and having problem with  4.14.65 version. Any suggestion? also how i can not install dkms in this kernel version. Any particular packages or something.

this the  pc specification 

 Linux-4.14.65-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_A6-5200_APU_with_Radeon-TM-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.4.1

Thank you

Bruce

----------

## Chewi

I am not at all familiar with dkms.

Does kmscube even run? It is a test program meant for situations like this.

----------

## Bruce1313

 *Chewi wrote:*   

> I am not at all familiar with dkms.
> 
> Does kmscube even run? It is a test program meant for situations like this.

 

yes i complied kmscube program but it failed and it says libdrm_omap not found. i did not find the lib. like this i found only libdrm which i already installed. 

thanks 

bruce

----------

